# This cart is SO cute.. I wish...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I wish I could have it... but dont have the room for cart pulling goats... Just thought I'd post the link in case anyone else in or around WA wants one!http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/grd/2687340763.html


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Love it! It would be great for a goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------

